
A Google intern built the AI behind these shockingly good fake images - jamesjue
https://www.fastcompany.com/90244767/see-the-shockingly-realistic-images-made-by-googles-new-ai
======
beautifulfreak
"Our largest models each require 512 TPUv3s."

[https://twitter.com/ajmooch/status/1046556635446079488](https://twitter.com/ajmooch/status/1046556635446079488)

